# Michael's At My Door Step



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

well today is D day. Hurricane Michael is here and knocking on our door. We've buttoned down as tight as we can and we're riding it out. Our house is 33' above sea level so not so worried about storm surge. The wind is going to be a different story. most likely we are going to lose the fence but that is no big deal. hopefully the roof stays on.

the good thing is this is a fast moving storm plus it hits us during the day time. I'd hate to see a storm this size at night.

praying it scoots a tad east of Panama City Beach. those poor folks to the east of Panama City are going to get hammered. then it moves in GA and then SC & NC. like NC&SC need more crazy weather.

for those in Michael's path be safe!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Keep us posted and stay safe!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Be safe all close to this storm!


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Stay safe folks! Let us know how we can help after it passes.


----------



## BenC (Mar 27, 2018)

That's brutal dude. Hang on.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

And now it's on its way out the back door.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

That storm looks horrible. Hope you are safe!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Hope all is ok...


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Hope you weathered the storm ok buddy.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Hope you made it through ok!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Thinking of you and remember, plants bounce back from just about everything so, hope stress is a minimum for you and your loved ones and that y'all made it through okay!


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

Well we are here and we are safe. Woke up Wednesday around 4AM to catch the update on Mikey. Good lord it had grown in size and the pressure dropped quiet a bit. Within an hour it continued to drop in pressure and the bad thing was it wasn't turning like it should. the eye wall never collapsed on itself.

6AM and the pressure drops again and no track change. This means the eye is going to pass right over my house. Holy cow I pulling the eject handle. In less than 5 minutes we were pulling out of the garage and heading north. Flipped on the weather channel in the truck and just kept hauling azz.

We tried to stop in Pensacola but there were no hotel rooms to be had. Finally found one in Spanish Fort, AL. Got into the room just in time to see the news cast of it hitting Panama City Beach. At the very last second it began to turn a little eastward. Dang this in nearly a CAT 5 hitting. We watched for several hours before grabbing something to eat.

Spoke with my neighbor who stayed and said we had power. Lots of debris and our fence was destroyed but overall we were OK. Wife and I decided to come back the same night in order to avoid being caught up in traffic on Thursday AM. Glad we did.

We have been into Panama City FL and guys words cannot describe it. I've seen the pics on tv of tornadoes and always thought that's bad but then it never hit me. Seeing this was like a kick in the gut. Spoke with a high up official from FEMA this afternoon and he has worked Hurricane Andrew, Katrina and Sandy. His words were This is the worst thing I've ever seen and words just cannot describe it.

Gonna be a long recovery effort and I am betting the body count begins to really jump on Friday.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Glad to hear you made it out and back safely. :thumbup:


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Glad to hear you are safe. I can't even imagine going thru something so devastating. Our thoughts are with everyone affected.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Good to hear all is well for you and your family! The devastation to so many others is sad as there are areas that will take years to recover. Praying for them all!!


----------

